# 55 Gallon Mbuna Stock



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm new to the world of Cichlid keeping. I'm currently running a 55 gal, 1 Hob 200 gph and cascade canister rated for 100 gal. My stock consist of 9 cichlid total as follows. 3 kenyi, 3 hornets, 3 jahonni. Each group 2 female to 1 male. Please advise in regards to adding or removing from stock.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The 3 species have aren't suited for a 55 gallon tank due to them being some of the must aggressive among mbuna. The johanni may work with 1m/7f, I would remove the others for something less aggressive.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with the above. Actually I wouldn't recommend M. johanni either to beginners in a 55 gallon tank, though keeping them should be possible.
Here are a few species which typically thrive in a 55 gallon
Ps. saulosi
L. caeruleus (yellow lab)
M. estherae (red zebra)
I. sperengae (rusties)
C. afra (in some stores called C. zebroides)
Ps. socolofi
C. "hara" (white top hara)

All of the above species should do well at a 4 female to 1 male ratio.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Will the 8 jahonni fully stock my tank?
For the stock list provided. Should I go with all males or mixed groups?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are the 'johanni' you have true Pseudotropheus Johanni? Are the females yellow/gold? Or are they actually Pseudotropheus Cyaneorhabdos(Maingano; often sold as Electric Blue Johanni).

Maningano- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=756

Johanni- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=760


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yellow/ gold, I took your advice and returned all the fish. I picked up for yellow labs. Looking to pick up some Acei next. I truly appreciate the great advice. Thanks again


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Acei will get to big for that tank at some point but you should be ok for awhile. But then its a good reason to upsize your tank then as well. :thumb:

But don't do what I did. Started with a 40 then 55 to a 110 next, a 165 on to a 240. Should have just skipped 40,55,110,165 and went straight to a 240. Would have saved a lot of moves..


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm definitely plotting on how to rearrange my man cave to upgrade to a bigger tank! Lol
Would Saulosi or Socolofi better suit my 55 gal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Either socolofi or saulosi are good in a 55G but since you already have yellow labs I would slip the saulosi. Agree on avoiding acei in a 55G.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

How about rusties or afra's?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I think these three species would look and work well together in a 55:
Yellow labs
Ps. socolofi
Rusties


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> I think these three species would look and work well together in a 55:
> Yellow labs
> Ps. socolofi
> Rusties


 While small fish sure. Long term no way.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

JimA said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > I think these three species would look and work well together in a 55:
> ...


Can you elaborate?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > Kanorin said:
> ...


 I have had all 3 of those in a 110 gallon, Just not enough space for that many once they were full grown. Sure you can do it, but it's really not good for the fish.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm still trying to learn about Mbuna. What about those 3 groups wouldn't work with the right stocking ratios? I thought those were 3 of the smaller / peaceful Mbuna.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

If you can't go bigger than a 55g, I would make it a species tank of Salousi so that you get blue and yellow. 12-15 total. 
2 males and 10 females
or
3 males and 12 females

Are you able to trade with your LFS?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The 55 gallon is big enough for 3 species, just avoid the more aggressive species and only have one male of each. Look through the profiles and find species you like and suggestions can be made for what works best. Ordering online will probably be the best option to get what you want.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I currently have 4 electric yellow labs. Can you recommend some quality online retailers to purchase remaining stock?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Deotropheus40 said:


> I currently have 4 electric yellow labs. Can you recommend some quality online retailers to purchase remaining stock?


Just be careful. 55G is not as big as some people think they are. Before you pull the trigger on your two other species, you should run it by the forum members.
If you choose the wrong species you will not enjoy your experience and you will be running around trying to set up a hospital tank.
The standard 55 is 48 x 12. The 48 is ok, the 12 deep is not ok. Success comes with larger footprints.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Mudkicker said:


> The 48 is ok, the 12 deep is not ok. Success comes with larger footprints.


My experience supports a modified version of this piece of advice.
I would say that 48 x 12 is ok for certain species.
Success can certainly be had in a 55 gallon 48 x 12 tank - many have done it. Often it takes a bit of planning to make it work. Sure, it's a bit easier to achieve success in larger footprint tanks.

To the OP: I'm sure that yellow labs and rusties are fairly safe for a 55 gallon tank. I'm guessing that the member, JimA, might have had issues with the socolofi, which are typically a bit more aggressive and a bit more risky as far as stocking. You could also consider C. afra (my icon is a C. afra from nkhata bay) to go along with yellow labs and rusties. I've had good experience with them in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Kanorin said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > The 48 is ok, the 12 deep is not ok. Success comes with larger footprints.





Kanorin said:


> My experience supports a modified version of this piece of advice.
> I would say that 48 x 12 is ok for certain species.
> Success can certainly be had in a 55 gallon 48 x 12 tank - many have done it. Often it takes a bit of planning to make it work. Sure, it's a bit easier to achieve success in larger footprint tanks.


Kanorin, I won't argue your point when it comes to ''dwarf'' mbuna. But the OP is talking about L. Caeruleus. I keep a colony of them and when they mature, they max out at 4.5 to 5 inches and they have some real nice mass to them as well. I would never keep that size fish in a 12'' deep tank. I think that the mbuna experts on this forum should suggest a nice mix of *dwarf *mbuna to the OP because it's obvious that he is not interested in a species tank. When I stock a tank, I always think in terms of max adult size, I feel this is often overlooked in our hobby.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Would you suggest 4 of each group. 3 female to 1 male? Or would more suffice for my size tank. I have a HOB rated fir 40 gal and a Cascade 1000 canister filter rated for 100 gal.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm mot opposed to a species only tank, but I would like to have 1 other species. If I added a group of rusties. How many do you suggest and how many more labs do I add?


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Honestly, in a 55g I would add 1m/3fm Rusty and 1m/4fm of a Cyno species (like Hara or Jalo Reef),..to your group of 4 yellow-labs. From my experience 3 species like these do fine in a 55g...and to me 14-16 or so fish aren't overcrowded at all in a 4' long 55g, especially with good filtration. You may have to remove fry at times with these groups.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the Cyno's and Rusty's would look great with the Labs! The hard part is going to be purchasing online, because a the LFS usually don't have a large variety of cichlids.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

You mean the EASY part will be buying online, where you can have all the selection you want!


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Shipping cost i hear can be rather expensive, therefore hard on the pockets, but well worth it!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But the price/fish is lower so if you fill a tank you come out ahead...even on price with shipping.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Deotropheus40 said:


> I think the Cyno's and Rusty's would look great with the Labs! The hard part is going to be purchasing online, because a the LFS usually don't have a large variety of cichlids.


Have you decided on what species of Cyno you want?
Do you know your m:f ratio of your four L.Caeruleus?


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Afra Ntekete or jalo reef


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Socolofi cannot be considered peaceful, but I would give the combo a try in a 55G.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like Acei, but thru research and advisors on this forum. The Acei grow to big for my 55 gallon.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

@mudkicker 3f to1m i think, or 2f to 2m


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Deotropheus40 said:


> @mudkicker 3f to1m i think, or 2f to 2m


Ok that's not bad, so...
4 labs
5 Jalo Reef 1m:4f
5 Rusties 1m:4f

14 fish in your 55 none of which are overly aggressive. I think you should be good. I'm not a Cynotilapia expert so perhaps there could be a different Geographical variant of Cyno that would be an even better fit than the Jalo Reef.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

So, I decided on 6 mbamba and 5 red zebra to house with my 4 Yellow Labs. I'll let everyone know how it goes once the new fish arrive.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Deotropheus40 said:


> So, I decided on 6 mbamba and 5 red zebra to house with my 4 Yellow Labs. I'll let everyone know how it goes once the new fish arrive.


So basically after three pages of advice from long time board members, you decided to not listen to any of it?


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry, meant Jalo Reefs. Keep confusing them with mbamba and hongi. Rusty's were out of stock. I actually canceled the zebras.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't save fry!


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

My 5 Jalo Reefs will be here tomorrow. The Rusty's were out of stock. I know several suggestions were made previously, but I want to choose the best option to complete my stock.
P.S.
Will Pictus, African Feather Fin or Upsidedown Catfish be good tankmates?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Deotropheus40 said:


> I know several suggestions were made previously, but I want to choose the best option to complete my stock.


This statement makes no sense to me. Why ask us questions if in the end you do what you perceive to be the best option? :-?


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I should of asked in regard to temperament. Socolofi and White tops were available. Just want to somewhat be sure before I purchase. I know trial and error will determine the end result.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like your only option is socolofi. You don't want to do Cynotilapia sp. hara (white tops) with Jalo Reefs.

I'd do 5 Synotontis petricola or lucipinnis in the tank rather than those you listed.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, if Socolifi are no longer available. would metriaclima estherae ob or callainos blue zebras be compatible?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix estherae with labs. Callainos are an option.


----------

